# Siphon vs Spigot drain?



## kggilbertson (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello all, another first time wine maker, bought an "all in one" wine making hardware kit. Chose a riesling/gewurtztraminer for the first attempt. There is a lot of reading to do here, as well as some instructions which came with the kit, but so far I think everything is going ok. Now at day 8, s.g. is down to 0.994, from a starting s.g. of 1.080. I am thinking it's time to transfer to the carboy, but here is the point in question. The kit came of course with the usual clear siphon hose, but also included a spigot, with instructions of how to mount it in the primary fermenter, about an inch from the bottom, which I did. It seems that it would be a lot easier to use the spigot to transfer rather than the siphon hose, and being an inch from the bottom, should not bring the sediment. Is it a good idea to do it this way, or best to siphon? Would the spigot be ok at bottling time, to get the finished wine into the bottles? There must be sometime that it's ok to use it, or it wouldn't have been included in the kit. Also, the product specific instructions which came with the starter, specify to add the 4 packets in proper order, with stirring, at time of transfer to carboy. I have read a few posts here which say to add nothing at time of transfer to carboy, just to let secondary fermentation to carry on. Any help on these 2 topics is much appreciated.


----------



## robie (Aug 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

The spigot is mostly for bottling, not for racking the wine. Lots of liquid current will be created, so even though it is an inch from the bottom, you will get lots of sediment. Also, the spigot can stop up very easily. Use it only for bottling.

My advice is to follow the instructions to the T the first time. Different kit manufacturers have you do things differently, so don't worry about the differences from what you read on the forum. As you gain experience, it will all make sense why things are done the way they are. At that point, you can start deviating a bit, if you feel it necessary.

I would think your instructions had you transfer (rack) the wine from the bucket to the carboy when the SG was more like approx. 1.010. But again, kit instructions vary.

If your SG truly is .994, the wine is most likely completely done fermenting. Check it again in 3 days; if it hasn't changed, fermentation is done.


----------



## bkisel (Aug 5, 2013)

Welcome to Wine Making Talk!

New guy myself with only 4 kits under my belt. Would maybe help to know what kit vendor and link to online instruction sheet.

Take care...


----------



## Xandra (Aug 5, 2013)

When I went to buy a carboy I was looking at those with spigots. The fella in the store advised me that the spigots that come with the kits don't come apart for cleaning, and will harbor bad bacteria. He showed me an aftermarket spigot that comes completely apart, but explained that it's more money and not really all that necessary. Sure looked like it'd be handy for bottling, tho. But since I'm a long way from bottling, although my rhubarb's flavor has changed 100% for the better over the last month, I'm not going to worry too much about how to get it into the bottles most efficiently. Still have the 6 gallons of beet juice in primary, so have a long way to go.


----------



## robie (Aug 5, 2013)

I have 5 fermenter buckets; one does have the spigot. It definitely is a good place for germs to breed.


----------



## jswordy (Aug 5, 2013)

I'll just say it: Siphon everything. There.


----------



## robie (Aug 5, 2013)

jswordy said:


> I'll just say it: Siphon everything. There.




Come on, Jim why don't you just say it?!!! Stop beating around the bush!


----------



## Rocky (Aug 6, 2013)

I guess I am swimming against the tide here, but have spigots on all of my 5 fermenting vessels. I probably evolved to this because that is the way we did it years ago at home. Actually, the "spigot" was just a hole bored into a stave of the "working (fermenting) barrel" about 2-3 inches from the barrel head with a tapered wooden peg pounded in it. When it was time to drain the wine, we tapped the peg with a mallet to loosen it and then pulled it, catching the wine in a large bucket from which we moved it to the fermenting barrels. This was called the "first run." When the draining ceased, the remaining skins were pressed. The "first run" of wine was prized and separated from the wine acquired from the press.

I suppose there is a danger of contamination in the spigots but I removed them after each fermentation, wash them thoroughly in detergent and rinse them thoroughly. Before putting them away, I move the lever to the open position and soak them in k-meta solution for about 30 minutes. Lastly, I dry them completely and then put them away in plastic jugs. Before using them for the next fermentation, I again soak them in k-meta sanitizing solution. I also take great care in cleaning and sanitizing the gaskets used in mounting them and I change the gaskets frequently.

This is not to be construed as a recommendation. It is just how I do it and I have not had an issue with this method.


----------



## Tess (Aug 8, 2013)

Glad I read this. I do use the spigot for bottling. Mine does come apart. always run K-meta through it but not sure I will use it again after this last batch


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 8, 2013)

I prefer to siphon because it gives me more control during racking. Ie, clarity control or possibly choosing to pick up some sediment for sur die lie ( check my spelling) if I so choose.


----------



## Tess (Aug 8, 2013)

There is no sediment if you use it for just bottling. You rack in that last time before you bottle into the bucket. I can see why it would be a concern as far as being clean enough. Nothing I can do about it right now. Im getting ready to bottle. Cant get the AllnOne till Christmas. I at least will take it apart and boil it for a few mins until then. How easy is it to clean the inside of the AllnOne. I looked up cheaper ways to bottle but they are enclosed and you gotta wonder how many nooks and crannies are on the insides of those that can trap Bactria. Im stressin!!!! lol


----------



## FABulousWines (Aug 8, 2013)

The spigot bucket I have came from one of those starter kits. Whoever drilled the hole for the spigot did a botch job of it and the plastic was really rough on one side. My first batch had a small leak. After that I did some repair on it and it is fine now. I have since picked up the All in One pump and now use a spigot-less bucket. I am thinking of removing the spigot, sealing the hole and relegating it to a corkidor.


----------



## kggilbertson (Aug 8, 2013)

Tess said:


> There is no sediment if you use it for just bottling. You rack in that last time before you bottle into the bucket. I can see why it would be a concern as far as being clean enough. Nothing I can do about it right now. Im getting ready to bottle. Cant get the AllnOne till Christmas. I at least will take it apart and boil it for a few mins until then. How easy is it to clean the inside of the AllnOne. I looked up cheaper ways to bottle but they are enclosed and you gotta wonder how many nooks and crannies are on the insides of those that can trap Bactria. Im stressin!!!! lol



Thanks to all who have replied to my query. I still think that if I run that sour smelling sulphite stuff through it, nothing should survive that. And I might take it apart, as tess says. To my way of thinking that ought to be adequate. It sure seems to me that at bottling time, the spigot wins hands down for simplicity and flow control. By that time , again as tess points out, there should not be any residue. But, as I also said in the op, this is my first batch, so I am still learning, and do take all advice in good stead. Thanks again for all replies. Happy fermenting!


----------



## Tess (Aug 8, 2013)

kggilbertson said:


> Thanks to all who have replied to my query. I still think that if I run that sour smelling sulphite stuff through it, nothing should survive that. And I might take it apart, as tess says. To my way of thinking that ought to be adequate. It sure seems to me that at bottling time, the spigot wins hands down for simplicity and flow control. By that time , again as tess points out, there should not be any residue. But, as I also said in the op, this is my first batch, so I am still learning, and do take all advice in good stead. Thanks again for all replies. Happy fermenting!



Dont take my advice Im new at this too  I have come to realize you gotta do the best you can with what you have. Good information though and now I know to take it apart and keep it clean. 
I really would like to know about the ALLnOne though. How easy is that to take all apart and clean. I know a lot of you have it. Id like to know before I buy it. I know one thing. I have fermented in my bottling bucket before. I wont be doing that again. I will use it strictly for bottling. I also ordered another spigot so I can change them out


----------



## Rampage4all (Aug 8, 2013)

I keep a 5 gallon full of sanitizer and run it threw my hoses a couple times after the wine. Let it sit for a bit. Then run clean water threw It works for me I don't take it apart.


----------



## Tess (Aug 8, 2013)

Rampage4all said:


> I keep a 5 gallon full of sanitizer and run it threw my hoses a couple times after the wine. Let it sit for a bit. Then run clean water threw It works for me I don't take it apart.



Why do you run the clear water through it? Just curious. I dont rise after I k-meta. For one thing I dont trust my water. It comes off the roof. I dont use it for my wine either. Id have to call it Bird poop wine


----------



## Rampage4all (Aug 8, 2013)

Tess said:


> Why do you run the clear water through it? Just curious. I dont rise after I k-meta. For one thing I dont trust my water. It comes off the roof. I dont use it for my wine either. Id have to call it Bird poop wine



I use heavy dose of kmeta 4oz to gal it does the cleaning job very well but will leave to much residue. I always rinse with clean filtered spring water from my well.


----------

